# caprice spindles on a G-body



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

Im wanting to switch out my regular spindle for some caprice spindles. Can you guys answer some questions for me.

I have caprice a-arms on my car now will I have to extend them even more if i swap or will it be fine?

I have heard there are many different types of rotor sizes and calibers. What is the ideal spindle to get from a caprice? Make and Model would help if it applies.

Any tips on install and any what if any modifications have to be done.

Any body have pics of the lock up and laid positions of this mod. And if you do can you state the extension of a-arm you have.

Thanks for any help!
:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

leave the arms the way they are '78-'96 B & D-body front spindles for 12" brake conversion

'78-'90 is trial-and-error; most cars got 11" brakes, while wagons and 9C1s recieved the 12" brakes. A sure-fire winner for 12" brake spindles is any B-body from '91-'95. 1996 B-body taxi/police cars and & D-body limos have larger lower ball joints, so these spindles should be avoided. Regular '96 B-body spindles are fine.


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

What cars are the spindles on the 91-95 besides caprice and roadmaster?


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 23 2008, 06:56 AM~10010729
> *leave the arms the way they are '78-'96 B & D-body front spindles for 12" brake conversion
> 
> '78-'90 is trial-and-error; most cars got 11" brakes, while wagons and 9C1s recieved the 12" brakes. A sure-fire winner for 12" brake spindles is any B-body from '91-'95. 1996 B-body taxi/police cars and & D-body limos have larger lower ball joints, so these spindles should be avoided. Regular '96 B-body spindles are fine.
> *


will the 12" rotor spindle swap have any clearence issues on the 13's rev.?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i cant honestly answer that ,i dont have any 13's on hand to check
but i hope not!


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

I am using them. 

The answer to 13s is 11" brakes. 


They need to be off a caprice with 11" brakes.


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 23 2008, 08:36 AM~10010767
> *i cant honestly answer that ,i dont have any 13's on hand to check
> but i hope not!
> *


they wont clear...............you have to get spindles from a ''box'' caprice......anywhere from early 80's up to 89'..........last year of the ''box''............they have the 11'' rotors................the 12'' rotor is like whats on a caddy...............and if youve bin on this site before you will read that you usally need spacers or grinding the caliper............i'm not sure if daytons,zenith,or roadsters will clear without the same mods..........


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 23 2008, 12:47 PM~10011797
> *they wont clear...............you have to get spindles from a ''box'' caprice......anywhere from early 80's up to 89'..........last year of the ''box''............they have the 11'' rotors................the 12'' rotor is like whats on a caddy...............and if youve bin on this site before you will read that you usally need spacers or grinding the caliper............i'm not sure if daytons,zenith,or roadsters will clear without the same mods..........
> *


Homeboyz Rims, so 12" I will have to grind or use spacers and the 11" Im good to go no cutting or grinding just bolt into ball joint and tierods and im good to go!


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

Does anyone have pics of the lockup or it laid out.


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DavyFromSC, *fullyclownin*

Come on Perry I know you have been throught ALL OF THIS BEFORE.... :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Feb 23 2008, 12:57 PM~10011841
> *Homeboyz Rims,  so 12" I will have to grind or use spacers and the 11" Im good to go no cutting or grinding just bolt into ball joint and tierods and im good to go!
> *



yea go with the 11' they right but i will tell you this 
for some reason and i'm not sure why sonetimes when 
i put them spindles on i end up having to change the brake 
master cylinder and some times i don't ....but if the brake's act like they don't want to release all the way you will have to change it but it's not much
like $25


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

you'll be seeing this one real soon in a store near you!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Feb 23 2008, 02:13 PM~10012214
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DavyFromSC, fullyclownin
> 
> ...




ounce or twice man that's it lolololololol


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 23 2008, 02:18 PM~10012237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


12's in the rear of this one


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

if my wheels are straight when locked up now and then I add the b-body spindles wheel my wheel camber in?


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Feb 23 2008, 07:49 AM~10011093
> *I am using them.
> 
> The answer to 13s is 11" brakes.
> ...


x2


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

once you replace the spindle and rotor should you get the caliber off the caprice as well or will the oringal g body fit on that


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Feb 23 2008, 08:19 PM~10014315
> *once you replace the spindle and rotor should you get the caliber off the caprice as well or will the oringal g body fit on that
> *


Get the caliper and the brake lines


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i know this isnt your exact question but i have a g-body with cadi big body spindles and brakes. i fit 13"s with just a little grinding on the calipers and the spindles give it more of an extended look than the stock ones.... but with the cadi setup the lug pattern is different.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 23 2008, 11:55 PM~10015600
> *i know this isnt your exact question but i have a g-body with cadi big body spindles and brakes. i fit 13"s with just a little grinding on the calipers and the spindles give it more of an extended look than the stock ones.... but with the cadi setup the lug pattern is different.
> *


Cadi lug pattern is 5on 5 and caprice is 5 on 4.75


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

ok I got 2 80's caddie spindles with 12" brakes. I think Im just going to shim it a little and see what it looks like. What are yalls opinions on this?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Feb 23 2008, 10:49 AM~10011093
> *I am using them.
> 
> The answer to 13s is 11" brakes.
> ...


x2


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

got one side on looks good but the lower balljoint doesnt want to cooperate. wish i had airtools.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Feb 25 2008, 03:42 PM~10027053
> *got one side on looks good but the lower balljoint doesnt want to cooperate.  wish i had airtools.
> *


just get a bigger hammer! it works every time :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Homeboy in the vehicles for sale said he lost like 10 inches of his hop with caprice spindles on his Monte!!! He put his stocks back on and got the 10 inches back!!! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

ok so I got the spindles on and I have the pitbull look going. Im only running 5 turns of 41/2 MBQ's with deep cups on 13's. My tire sticks out past the fender. When I hop will I run into problems of the tire hitting the fender and buckling it? Should I throw a full stack in there of some 3 1/2's?


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Feb 24 2008, 12:35 PM~10017565
> *Cadi lug pattern is 5on 5 and caprice is 5 on 4.75
> *


doesnt matter with universal adapters


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^ That dont look like alot of room for error with them 4.5 coils..........


I would stuff some more in there if you could............


Or else use a Regular cup with a 2''piece of pipe welded to the bottom of it.........that will give you some more lift 






How much lift do you have from lowered position , until the wheels come up off the ground if you jack it up...........???


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

the picks are of it laid right now. But when I lock it up the body is almost past the tire. Wish I could take a pick of it locked up but I need to fix the lower balljoint on the other side.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Feb 28 2008, 11:30 AM~10049563
> *ok so I got the spindles on and I have the pitbull look going.  Im only running 5 turns of 41/2 MBQ's with deep cups on 13's.  My tire sticks out past the fender.  When I hop will I run into problems of the tire hitting the fender and buckling it?  Should I throw a full stack in there of some 3 1/2's?
> 
> 
> ...


you may buckle the fender homie.


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

does anybody else run caddy or caprice spindle with 5 turns or does everybody run full stacks.


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Run as much as you can ..... running that regular cup like i said will give you a few inches of lift ..........

If your gonna keep the current deep cups - Get some more coil height in there ...... AFTER the springs have broken in some.....


You dont look like you have alot of room to play with


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

locked up








laid out :biggrin: 


full stack of 3.5 MBQ


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

Can I fit a full stack in with these spindle or do I need to cut some turns.
Also running deep cups.
The lower arm is untouched no deep pockets.


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 2 2008, 10:14 PM~10074046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT IT DEW?????


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

With 13's and 155/80/13's you wont hit the fender, it won't make any differance with more coil because the coil will still compress and let the suspension bottom out, even with a full stack.


----------



## hijackedcutlass (Feb 13, 2007)

AIR FORCE HYDRAULIC WIZARD!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:23 PM~10107747
> *With 13's and 155/80/13's you wont hit the fender, it won't make any differance with more coil because the coil will still compress and let the suspension bottom out, even with a full stack.
> *


 g-bodies should all have those anyways


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Mar 6 2008, 05:06 PM~10107611
> *WAT IT DEW?????
> *


x2...v6 or v8?


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hijackedcutlass_@Mar 6 2008, 09:56 PM~10109239
> *AIR FORCE HYDRAULIC WIZARD!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


shit, need to be a god damn coil wizard maybe then I would have cce coils dont fit on prohopper cups!


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Feb 23 2008, 12:22 PM~10012254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does this ls have a split belly? thing is beautiful :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi+Mar 6 2008, 06:06 PM~10107611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


v6 homie


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Feb 23 2008, 07:39 AM~10010707
> *Im wanting to switch out my regular spindle for some caprice spindles. Can you guys answer some questions for me.
> 
> I have caprice a-arms on my car now will I have to extend them even more if i swap or will it be fine?
> ...


i am trying not to make my brain hurt, so i will just ask... why would you swap out spindles and brakes?


----------



## MNHOPPER (Mar 23, 2007)

heres mine with stock arms


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------

